
Ask HN: Time Taken to Release a Feature - thunga
How much time does it take for you to launch an end to end feature?<p>My current rule of thumb is
- 8 to 10 weeks in a startup
- 6 to 8 months in FAANG<p>Assumptions
- Internet&#x2F;App based consumer product
- End to end feature &amp; not product improvements
======
scanny
The first question is what do you constitute as a feature?

Surely the scope of work is going to vary massively that is would make it
really hard to answer your question accurately.

Do you have an example of what you consider a feature and how long it has
taken you?

In my case, I work in online mapping, and developing a feature which allows
people to convert between projected coordinate systems when they download data
took about 5 days to complete and sat in dev and uat whilst the entire project
was being worked on.

------
muzani
End to end meaning?

Solo, I've built a logistic management & tracking system in a day, from
scratch. It was ugly and unstable, but never dropped the ball. I only worked
that fast because we had more customers than was manageable manually. Never
replicated that feat.

As a team of 5, the most ambitious was a chat feature done in 2 months. Built
on a paid platform, of course, but a lot of it had to be custom integrated,
like UI, offline storage, and multiple users managing a company account.

------
lettergram
It really depends....

Last night one of my customers mentioned they wanted something new on the
site. I'm pushing it live tonight.

Truly it's dependent on what you mean by features, project complexity, team,
etc.

------
psv1
Wouldn't this be so dependent on the feature, product, team and company that
any answer would be useless because it's too specific? Or am I missing
something?

------
el_dev_hell
Anywhere from a day to a year.

The proverbial length of a piece of string.

------
byoung2
My team just launched a new feature end to end in 8 weeks + 2 weeks of A/B
testing

------
segmondy
1hr to 1 week. Doesn't matter if it's a startup or an enterprise.

------
simplecomplex
Either two weeks or six weeks, for small and large batches.

